# How many times a day does your Malt pee?



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Miss Madeleine hates going potty. She only pees 2-3 times a day. 3 times if it's a really good day. I've talked to several vets and they all believe it's normal. She's been like this forever besides her puppyhood. Our Maltipoo pees around 6-7 times a day and he is smaller than her.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky could go 3 times easily, Tucker on the other hand........ not so much  but he's still a growing boy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella probably goes 5 or 6 times per day.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think Frank goes about 500 times a day. A little spritz here and a little spritz there...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe goes about 5 times a day. When she was younger it was more frequent.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

5 times on his own. More if we take him for a walk and there's grass. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I think Frank goes about 500 times a day. A little spritz here and a little spritz there...


LOL! Frank is a manly spritzer


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say Obi goes pee about 3-4 times per 24 hours. He can hold it for a long time now that he's older


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

What I wouldn't give for Gracie to pee 3 times a day!

I'm lucky she pees once a day regularly. A good day for us is 2 times.

Seriously... this girl is gonna give me grey hair  Definitely my humbling dog - teaching me to relax and let go of "supposed to"s


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I still take Ivy out to do her business every 1-1/2 to 2 hours from when we get up in the morning until we go to bed at night, and she goes every time. She sleeps through the night with no problem and she has access to water at night if she wants it, so I know she can hold it longer if needed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My girls three or 4 times, the boys... A lot!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

About 4-5 times daily, but he can hold it forever. I just take him out on a schedule during the day.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness - 5 - 6 times each day; Tessa is 3 or 4. A lot for mine depends on the activity level. The days I'm home with them and they're busy and awake all day, it's more often. Sometimes I get home from work and the pad is as clean and dry as I left it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper pees 3 or 4 times a day. He could go fewer times but sometimes I will just take him out because I think it can't be good for him to hold it for too long.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie is about 2 x day.... she's outside pee-er 

Quincy> abt 6Xday....he's a pee-pad guy

I read once but don't know if it's true or not that pad trained pooches usually go more often simply because they 'can'..... ( 'go' whenever they want....no need to hold)


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia pees everytime I take her out...We go out on an average of 4 times a day. On our long morning walk, she will pee twice sometimes...she also poos everytime I take her out for the most part.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler pees about 4-5 times a day on pee pads. Very often if he sees me go to the bathroom he'll do the same Outside? Count how many hydrants, sign posts and trees there are and thats how many pees. 😲 And he won't even have any thing comes out. Such a guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

5-6 times in a day, he is 8 months :blink:. I feel like he's peeing too much..........


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well Yogi Uses Wee Wee Pads He Goes About 3-4 Times A Day. *
*In The Summer he goes alot more outside. he also holds it Thru Out The night. His Pads Are right there. He Just Doesnt go until morning.*
*He Can Be On A Roll,And Than Slide Back To Doing Pee Pee In The Wrong Places. Still Trying Hard to fix this. Nickee In Pa**

*Yogi Says No Training Now Mom,Iam Resting Now*****


----------

